
Changes you might have missed coming in Ruby 2.7 - robermiranda
https://sourcediving.com/less-known-changes-in-ruby-2-7-8d5db660370f
======
inlined
I don’t understand the last fix. Why does calling “Hello, world”.split spit
out a warning about $? Shouldn’t the string and interable libraries be
modified so split and join work without depending on deprecated features?

